# BOLT browser for mobile devices



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Just did a search and noticed that no one else had posted about this.

I use a blackberry curve. I've got a few friends who use blackberrys as well (pearls mostly, and one storm1 user {who hates it}).

After trying the OEM browser, Opera, and another which I can't recall right now, a friend turned me towards BOLT.

BOLT by far has been the most compatible mobile browser I've found for the current generation interweb. It's also the first browser I was able to set as the default browser via the "Blackberry Launcher" extension/app (so when I get a link in an SMS message it will open in bolt instead of blackberrys OEM browser).



> BOLT can be installed on nearly all Java-based handsets since the browser requires only Java MIDP 2 and CLDC 1.0 or higher support.
> 
> BOLT runs well on Palm-powered devices with J2ME support.
> 
> ...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Just did a search and noticed that no one else had posted about this.
> 
> I use a blackberry curve. I've got a few friends who use blackberrys as well (pearls mostly, and one storm1 user {who hates it}).
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link for this....is it in BB app world?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind, pages are rendered on their servers.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> One thing to keep in mind, pages are rendered on their servers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


>


I think Opera Mobile works the same way. You request a page on the browser, their server basically puts the page together and sends you the final result. That's why it's so fast.

Now, I'm not saying it's not secure, but I'd only do standard surfing with it myself. If, say, I want to check my bank account balance, I use the standard Blackberry Browser as my bank has a .mobi site. If you're on a BES, the administrator can see you went there, just like they can see every phone call (and if turned on, SMS messages) but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I think Opera Mobile works the same way. You request a page on the browser, their server basically puts the page together and sends you the final result. That's why it's so fast.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying it's not secure, but I'd only do standard surfing with it myself. If, say, I want to check my bank account balance, I use the standard Blackberry Browser as my bank has a .mobi site. If you're on a BES, the administrator can see you went there, just like they can see every phone call (and if turned on, SMS messages) but that doesn't bother me.


Gotcha. My concern is the basic function of the browser it self, rendering or security is just secondary for now.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Can you provide a link for this....is it in BB app world?


I don't know if it's in the BB App world.
Bolt and Blackberry Launcher (it's an app specifically to make Bolt the default browser) can be obtained at Bolts site.

Direct link to Blackberry Launcher.
Which I got from here

You can also check out their FAQ

dpeters11 is correct. Opera, and Bolt, both operate by proxying the pages.
You send a request to bolts server, bolts server downloads the page, then passes it along to you. So any information you put in is sent back to bolts server, then back to the original page. Opera works in the same manor, except opera transforms pages as it passes them along, and sends a mobile (WAP) header, so any page that supports WAP (mobile) browsers, sends back their mobile (limited function) page.
This is very frustrating when visiting sites where you'd like the full functionality. Myspace and Facebook are the first to come to mind. Gmail does this as well.


----------

